# what are female bettas compatable with



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

i have been told a nuber of things that rage from anything to nothing cause its a betta and it will destroy any thing mine is very mild mannered and just wanted a better home for her right now and answers thanks alot 

sorry about the punctuation im just not one for it lol:withstup:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've kept females in my community tank stocked with guppys and tetras with no problems at all, other than them squabbling amongst them selves. If you keep females together they will fight amongst themselves until there is a dominant female and as long as the others keep in line she, most times, will leave them alone after that. I've never had a female kill another female, but I have had a female kill a male, on more than one occasion. If you are planning to keep a single female in a community tank she should be fine but be sure to choose more peaceful type fish eg, guppys, small tetras like neons, glowlights and cochu's. In my opinion Serpae type tetras should be avoided, although I had 4 in my tank with 2 female Bettas and they never bothered each other, the Serpaes just ate all my guppy fry as they were dropped. Needless to say they are gone now.


Good Luck and I hope you find her some nice tank mates to keep her company.


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

it would only be a temporary stay untill i got her a better home im poor lol


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have kept up to 3 female betta in my community tank. I find that two works better though. Usually, with two females and a community, they are too busy being curious about everything to have time to fight with eachother. I kept mine with 8 neon tetra, 1 male guppy, 4 cory cats, and 2 mystery snails. They are really not as bad as they are rumored to be. And like anasfire says, they will kill a male and he will kill her. Haha, thats about the only thing they REALLY take offense to.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Female bettas are not all that aggressive towards eachother. Some are, but most aren't. If they are in tanks with other fish they seem to pay less attention to eachother. More curious as to what the other fish are doing.
They are fine in community aquariums. Whether it be two, etc.


----------

